# Dixon Fall 2016 (Competition)



## gateway cuber (Aug 22, 2016)

Hey, I'm still not sure if I'm going to this but I noticed there wasn't a thread for it yet so, here it is...

you can find info about this comp Here: https://www.cubingusa.com/dixonfall2016/index.php

they will be holding
2x2
3x3
6x6
OH
BLD
Mega

tentative events
4x4
5x5
Sq-1


----------



## RennuR (Aug 22, 2016)

Hey um you should probably make it a little more presentable, and provide the information about the event as well as the website, just a heads up for next time 

Other than that I am pretty sure I will be making it to this event! If so it would be my first speedcubing comp so hope to see you and others there!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm going


----------



## gateway cuber (Aug 23, 2016)

99% going now, we're currently finding a place to stay. Anyway, goals.

2x2 - 2nd Place (cuz chris will be there) /stay sub-4 the whole time (easy at home, but maybe I'll be feeling the pressure)
OH - have fun, make the cutoff (easy at home, but again who knows)
Mega - lol, I suck at mega
Sq-1 (tentative) - I can't solve one... yet (but by then I want to be sub 1:00.00 if possible)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 23, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> 99% going now, we're currently finding a place to stay. Anyway, goals.
> 
> 2x2 - 2nd Place (cuz chris will be there) /stay sub-4 the whole time (easy at home, but maybe I'll be feeling the pressure)
> OH - have fun, make the cutoff (easy at home, but again who knows)
> ...


walker will also be there and he's good at 2x2


----------



## gateway cuber (Aug 23, 2016)

yes, but his averages are usually mid-3s so unless he does good, I should be able to beat him... Maybe I'll even get a sub 3-avg...


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 23, 2016)

Hope to go.
Mom might not be able to get the time off to take me.



gateway cuber said:


> 2x2 - 2nd Place


I think you under estimate _everyone_ _else_ going.
I don't think a 3.2ish average could make second place...

EDIT: Also, this belongs in the "Official WCA competitions" forum, as it is an official competition, not a cubing club.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 23, 2016)

Sorry, but I just doubt that only one person would beat you if you got a 3 average. 3rd place is more achievable, but you have to factor in the randomness of it, because a .5 second shift in 2x2 means a lot. You may be 0.3-0.4 seconds faster than me, but there's still probably a 30% chance I beat you, just like there's a 30% chance or so that Walker beats you. You might do well and get a 2.9 average, but you could also do badly and get a 3.5 average, or worse. I'm not saying that you can't be second place, but I think that with only a quarter of people signed up it's kind of a bold prediction. That's why I hold off on most specific place-related predictions until registration is full. anyway, here are my goals:

(great/realistic), PR = best in competition
3x3: PR average/sub-11 average, PR single/sub-10 single, podium/make finals
2x2: sub-3.3 average/PR average, sub-2.5 single/PR single, podium/make finals
Everything else: don't care atm


----------



## gateway cuber (Aug 23, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Sorry, but I just doubt that only one person would beat you if you got a 3 average. 3rd place is more achievable, but you have to factor in the randomness of it, because a .5 second shift in 2x2 means a lot. You may be 0.3-0.4 seconds faster than me, but there's still probably a 30% chance I beat you, just like there's a 30% chance or so that Walker beats you. You might do well and get a 2.9 average, but you could also do badly and get a 3.5 average, or worse. I'm not saying that you can't be second place, but I think that with only a quarter of people signed up it's kind of a bold prediction. That's why I hold off on most specific place-related predictions until registration is full. anyway, here are my goals:
> 
> (great/realistic), PR = best in competition
> 3x3: PR average/sub-11 average, PR single/sub-10 single, podium/make finals
> ...



I'm averaging more like 3-even now. but yeah I guess you could be right, however 2nd place is just a goal, not an expectation. hopefully I'll be sub-3ish by the comp.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 26, 2016)

well I just dropped like 0.2 seconds on 2x2 
Most recent 2 avgs of 50: 3.28 [PB], 3.39 (avg=3.34)
5 avgs of 50 before that: (3.46) 3.53 (3.62) 3.52 3.49 (avg=3.51)

It's on.

also there's this:

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-25
avg of 5: *2.61* [PB]

Time List:
1. (3.58) U2 F2 R F R2 F2 U R2 U'
2. (2.38) R F U' R F U2 F2 R U'
3. 2.74 U2 R F' R2 F2 R' U' F' R
4. 2.62 U' F' R U' R2 U' F2 R2 U2
5. 2.46 R2 F U2 F' U F R' F2 U'

and this:

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-25
avg of 12: *3.03 *[PB: 3.01]

Time List:
1. (2.38) R F U' R F U2 F2 R U'
2. 2.74 U2 R F' R2 F2 R' U' F' R
3. 2.62 U' F' R U' R2 U' F2 R2 U2
4. 2.46 R2 F U2 F' U F R' F2 U'
5. 3.62 F U' F U F U2 R' F U'
6. (3.97) U R2 F R' U' R U' F R' U'
7. 3.95 R2 U R2 U' F R' F U R' U
8. 3.04 R' U F' U2 R U' F R2 U'
9. 3.37 R2 F R' F' U' R' F2 R U'
10. 3.12 U2 R F2 R U2 R F U R
11. 2.48 R2 F U' R F' U2 F R2 U
12. 2.91 F U' F2 U' F' U R2 F U

plan on rekking these tomorrow


----------



## gateway cuber (Aug 26, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> well I just dropped like 0.2 seconds on 2x2
> Most recent 2 avgs of 50: 3.28 [PB], 3.39 (avg=3.34)
> 5 avgs of 50 before that: (3.46) 3.53 (3.62) 3.52 3.49 (avg=3.51)
> 
> ...



Challenge accepted...


----------



## RennuR (Aug 27, 2016)

Wow youve actually got to be kidding me. The Homecoming Dance is on the same day as this competition for my school O_O.

Well if I dont get a date i guess ill be cubing! Lol


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 27, 2016)

LRXC said:


> Wow youve actually got to be kidding me. The Homecoming Dance is on the same day as this competition for my school O_O.
> 
> Well if I dont get a date i guess ill be cubing! Lol


lol


----------



## RennuR (Aug 27, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> lol



Ill ask someone out and when they say no Ill be like "Well I had a speedcubing competition anyway so HA I WAS BUSY ANYWAY...." lol. They'd probably die laughing at speedcubing


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 29, 2016)

Goals

2x2: sub-5, no sup7, second round
3x3: sub-17.5, no sup20, second round
OH: sub-24, no sup27, finals
6x6: sub-4 lol no sup5
Megaminx: sub-2 practice practice practice practice practice
BLD: sub-DNF maybe, two attempts?

4x4: sub-1:20, no sup1:30
5x5: sub-2:30, no sup3
Sq-1: lol average, lol

Have a good time even if I fail like at Michigan 2016.
Try out some other cubes/trade out the ones I don't use.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 31, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> I'm Not doing every event...
> 2x2
> OH
> Mega
> ...


This discussion probably belongs more in this thread

Pertaining to this, I definitely think you should do 3x3. There is literally no good reason not to that I can think of. According to your signature you average around 12 seconds, which could be enough to make the finals*, and even if you don't, it's not the end of the world and you might get a good sniggle too. You are more likely to get the "solving it in front of everyone" feeling if it's the finals because from my experience (I've been to 9 comps :3) over half the people are gone by then and the ones that aren't in the finals are watching them. In the first and second round, you won't experience that feeling, or at least I don't. Sure, it's a more competitive environment, and a few people might see you solve, but it's not like you will be called up to solve and the lights will dim, everyone will get silent, and there will be a big spotlight on your solving station. Obviously different people are different [citation needed], but in my experience I have felt the pressure on some of my solves, but usually the reason is that I got a DNF already in the average so I have to be careful that I don't fail again, or if there is a really harsh cutoff in an event I'm serious about *Yes 2x2 cutoffs at Music City, I'm talking to you lol*.

*I'm suspicious that this competition will get ahead of schedule. Last time, they had this schedule, which is already more ambitious than this time (e.g. 3x3 R1 and 2x2 R1, which were 30 minutes and 15 minutes shorter last time than this time) but they had to add:
4x4 R2 (tentative event)
Sq1 R2 (ttv. event)
OH R3
Sq1 R3
Now they have a less ambitious schedule and relatively harsh cutoffs. I could see them fitting 2 tentative events and allowing for a 4:00 6x6 cutoff and a 2:15/30 megaminx cutoff but maybe they are thinking of something I'm not

god that was a long post ok bye


----------



## gateway cuber (Aug 31, 2016)

You said 'sniggle' not single lol.
I'll give 3x3 a shot, but I think I'm gonna get like a 15 sec avg...

on the other hand, 2x2 2.43 Ao5 just happened... Woot!


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 31, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> You said 'sniggle' not single lol.
> I'll give 3x3 a shot, but I think I'm gonna get like a 15 sec avg...
> 
> on the other hand, 2x2 2.43 Ao5 just happened... Woot!


Everyone says sniggle nowadays


----------



## Aayan Ali (Aug 31, 2016)

Can someone please give me an estimate on how long it will take to drive from Chicago to the event?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 31, 2016)

Probably about 2 hours


----------



## Aayan Ali (Aug 31, 2016)

Thanks!
I may be going, my dad drives 1 and a half hours to work and back, so he might take me there.


----------



## biscuit (Aug 31, 2016)

Aayan Ali said:


> Can someone please give me an estimate on how long it will take to drive from Chicago to the event?



2 hours 20 minutes according to google.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 31, 2016)

biscuit said:


> 2 hours 20 minutes according to google.


although it depends on when you google it because it accounts for traffic

Registration is halfway full btw

no mo cyoooooooooooo 

the upside is that my chance to podium in 2x2 is around 50/50 now


----------



## Knut (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm going!

Goals:
3x3: sub-14 avg, sub-13 single, make second round (not sure how many they're advancing though, so that could change)
OH: sub-30 avg, sub-27 single
2x2: Don't suck.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 7, 2016)

Knut said:


> I'm going!
> 
> Goals:
> 3x3: sub-14 avg, sub-13 single, make second round (not sure how many they're advancing though, so that could change)
> ...


At Dixon Winter 2016, 33 people advanced to round 2 and 8 advanced to the finals. (19.97 and 12.36 respectively). A sub-14 average will EASILY get you to round 2. Right now, 14.00 would rank 15th on the psych sheet. I have a feeling that they'll do top 10 for the finals this time, and if they do I think I'll easily qualify.


----------



## Knut (Sep 7, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> At Dixon Winter 2016, 33 people advanced to round 2 and 8 advanced to the finals. (19.97 and 12.36 respectively). A sub-14 average will EASILY get you to round 2. Right now, 14.00 would rank 15th on the psych sheet. I have a feeling that they'll do top 10 for the finals this time, and if they do I think I'll easily qualify.


Oh, sweet! I think I'll revise that to "make finals" then.  Quite a long shot, but something to go for. At the rate I've been improving I could be sub-13 by then, if I practice.


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 9, 2016)

I'm officially signed up! I hope do well in 2x2 (finals at least), and it'd be cool to make 3x3 finals but that could be hard. I'm also signed up for 4x4 (tentative) and squan (tentative) which are both kind of lol events for me...

EDIT: my friend who's really good at skewb is going too, he's not that great at the cubic events tho...


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 9, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> I'm officially signed up! I hope do well in 2x2 (finals at least), and it'd be cool to make 3x3 finals but that could be hard. I'm also signed up for 4x4 (tentative) and squan (tentative) which are both kind of lol events for me...
> 
> EDIT: my friend who's really good at skewb is going too, he's not that great at the cubic events tho...



I'm glad you took my advice to do 3x3 lol
but really if you get a sub-12 3x3 average you'll make the finals.


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 9, 2016)

I doubt I'll get sub 12, I'll be fortunate to get sub 13.5...
But 2x2 It's not too unrealistic to go for sub-3 in the finals...


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 9, 2016)

if chris olson and john brechon mess up and I get a PB average in the finals then I'll podium


----------



## biscuit (Sep 9, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> if chris olson and john brechon mess up and I get a PB average in the finals then I'll podium



Well you have a 90% chance on Chris, so...


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 9, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Well you have a 90% chance on Chris, so...


ok so now I just need John to mess up (actually just getting a sup-10 avg would be fine) and then get a PB average!
My PB isn't 9.85 anymore I forgot to change it

aaaaaaaannnd... registration is full.
oboy it's 4 weeks away heip


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 9, 2016)

This is going to be my little brothers first competition, and his WCA ID is going to be 2016GEEK01.
I loled so hard when I realized what it would be.

EDIT: CUSA pyscsheets are back up.
And how am I in the OH top 12 with a 26 average??


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 10, 2016)

I just spent an hour or three making an "improved" psych sheet.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1a1qXCv4vi_rtlD0007MEZzCfDVnpbWBxzei3lKaPSuU/edit#gid=0


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 10, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I just spent an hour or three making an "improved" psych sheet.
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1a1qXCv4vi_rtlD0007MEZzCfDVnpbWBxzei3lKaPSuU/edit#gid=0


meta averages ftw!

I sure hope I can get something better than 21.56 though


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 10, 2016)

GenTheThief said:


> meta averages ftw!
> 
> I sure hope I can get something better than 21.56 though


Of course it will be inaccurate for some people who have improved since their most recent competition(s).
I sure hope I can get better than 12.14, it's because of KCubing 2015, where I got 3 sup-12 averages, that I have a sup-12 meta average.

I'm planning on making one for 2x2 tonight, but both that one and the 3x3 one will need to be updated before the comp, probably on the 6th.


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 19, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I just spent an hour or three making an "improved" psych sheet.


My meta avg would equate to 13-sh based of my last mini-comp so top 12 at least  but right right now I'm getting like 13's and 14's ): but w/2x2 I'm almost sub-3 consistently.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 19, 2016)

I have around a 20% chance of getting a sub-3 average in each round, according to my simulation where I picked random times out of an ao100 and averaged them (I did 100 million trials xD)


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 19, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-19
avg of 5: 13.438

Time List:
1. 12.809 L2 U B2 U B2 R2 D F2 D2 B2 U2 F L2 F' L R U B' L D2 F2 
2. (15.329) U B2 L2 R2 D U2 L2 B2 U F2 L2 B L F D' B' U L' D' L R 
3. 14.001 L2 U2 L2 D' L2 U' R' D2 L2 F' D L2 D' R2 B2 U B2 D R2 
4. 13.505 D2 L2 B2 U F2 L2 R2 D2 U' R2 D' L U F2 R2 B R' U2 B F2 
5. (11.290) L2 F' R' U2 B' D B' U D2 B D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L D2 L2 F2 U2

lol, can't make top 10 with those times, sigh, at least it's better than that one 15 sec Ao12.

Edit:
And literally 6 solves later...
Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-19
avg of 5: 11.440

Time List:
1. (8.792) R2 B' R' U' F2 L' B2 U B' L2 F D2 B U2 R2 F' D2 B2 L2 U
2. 10.969 B2 L2 R2 D2 U' B2 D F2 R2 U F2 B' D L2 B2 U2 L F' R2 U2 R2
3. 11.272 U2 L F2 D2 B2 R' D2 U2 B2 L' U B' F2 R2 U L2 U2 L2 D2
4. 12.079 L2 F U2 R2 U2 L2 F' D2 B F D' F' L U' B F U' L' D' F
5. (13.456) U2 D' B2 L F D' B L F2 U R2 F' R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L2 F'

Yay! decent-ish average! Don't know where that 8 came from but it had crazy TPS


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 20, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-20
avg of 5: 1:46.35

Time List:
1:47.50, (1:39.48), 1:41.71, (1:54.68), 1:49.83

Looking good for the 2:00 soft cutoff. I hope I can keep this up.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 21, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> And literally 6 solves later...
> Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-19
> avg of 5: 11.440
> 
> ...


Consistency is 3kool5u


GenTheThief said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-20
> avg of 5: 1:46.35
> 
> Time List:
> ...


4x4 or 5x5? And how do you know the cutoff?


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 21, 2016)

It's mega Justin.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 21, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> It's mega Justin.


I hate myself.


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 21, 2016)

hahaha
that would be funny if it was 4x4 and cool if that was 5x5. I average 1:10 and 2:30 respectively, but idc about big cube them so probably higher.


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 22, 2016)

Ok, I'm pretty much ready for all events but 3x3. I'm still having trouble staying sub-13 ):, but for all other events.
2x2 currently getting high 2 Ao12s I don't think top 5 is unrealistic and podium is possible.
4x4 almost sub 1:10 consistently, I don't plan to excel or anything lol
squan I can solve it, I'm sub 45 now so hopefully I can be sub 40 by then... (no parity plz)
but as for 3x3, sigh, I'm not doing well, I hope to at least get sub 13, but my original goal was sub 12 maybe even sub 11...
So how's practice goin' for you guys?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 22, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> Ok, I'm pretty much ready for all events but 3x3. I'm still having trouble staying sub-13 ):, but for all other events.
> 2x2 currently getting high 2 Ao12s I don't think top 5 is unrealistic and podium is possible.
> 4x4 almost sub 1:10 consistently, I don't plan to excel or anything lol
> squan I can solve it, I'm sub 45 now so hopefully I can be sub 40 by then... (no parity plz)
> ...


Ok from worst to best event:
3BLD: Only had 1 success ever so why am I competing
6x6: It's in the afternoon, so they might be ahead of schedule by then, and if so please raise the cutoff- I have around a 70% chance of getting a sub-4.
Sq1: Sub 40 would be nice.
5x5: Sub 2 single, and sub-2 average depending on the cutoff
Megaminx: Maybe I can get sub2 before the comp...
4x4: Sub 1 single and sub 1:05 average would be good
2x2: Been doing lots of solves lately, I'm averaging around 3.3. A sub-3 average and comp PB single is good
3x3: Super inconsistent now but I get times around 11.5, so I want a sub-11 average and sub-10 single pls


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 22, 2016)

I've basically only been doing mega this week. I have a sub-2 ao100, but 40/60 of those were sup-2. its really fun and i've been getting not-super-nub times so hoping to get an average. ZZ-Spike is boss
3x3 just hoping for a 17 average, if I feel good maybe a 15 cause its not that hard
2x2 finish U and L CLL sets and then just a sub-5, maybe 4.5. I just cant do very well in comp
OH plz sub23 average its not that hard I have an ao100 faster than my official time. sub-19 single would be cool, but plain sub-20 would also be nice.
I need to make 2nd round in these three events, mega I might not get an average in.

everything else is a lolz to me
6x6 maybe sub 5
BLD I'll cram practice in during the car ride and have never had a success. hoping for sub10. it be fun though, so maybe i'll practice more
Sq1 I forgot how to do parity ohwel
4x4 no more practice i think i went back to 1:30
5x5 is kinda fun so maybe sub2:30 if I practice

I only care about 5 events, and 4 of them are being done. I wish they had Feet so I could get a sub1.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 23, 2016)

Just got a 1:58.97 Megaminx PB. This is a thing now.

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk

Oh and so is 2x2- Just got a 2.97 ao12. My predicorator 5000 gives me a 57.7% chance of getting a sub 3 average each round, or a 92.4% chance overall assuming I make finals.

Methodology: 
Do an ao50/100.
Pick 5 random times.
Average them WCA style.
Compare to base time (3.00).
Repeat 2-4 20 million times.
Get chance!

If anyone wants me to do this for their times, post an average and the time to which they should be compared. I'm thinking about making a head-to-head model (hint hint Carter)

E: 2.96 after fixing CSTimer's wrongness


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 24, 2016)

Sure @JustinTimeCuber . This was my last ao100 on mega. 60/40 sub2/sup2. Compare this to 2:00.00

Average: 1:57.52 (σ = 7.21)
Mean: 1:57.33


Spoiler: Time List:



2:07.08, 1:59.68, 2:15.49, 1:42.23, 1:52.51, 2:04.57, 2:03.24, 1:48.86, 2:00.82, 1:47.29, 1:51.78, 2:15.85, 1:47.99, 1:57.08, 1:58.23, 1:59.84, 1:58.22, 2:11.62, 2:00.76, 2:07.56, 2:01.00, 1:49.98, 1:47.50, 1:39.48, 1:54.68, 1:49.83, 2:12.14, 2:04.38, 1:55.13, 2:03.70, 2:03.10, 2:01.88, 1:47.12, 2:10.02, 1:54.23, 1:58.31, 2:01.59, 2:06.82, 2:06.03, 2:09.22, 2:04.74, 1:54.06, 1:35.74, 2:09.40, 2:04.97, 1:54.89, 2:06.34, 1:54.28, 2:04.54, 2:06.45, 1:49.09, 1:58.83, 1:54.68, 1:49.57, 1:54.76, 2:04.42, 1:58.80, 2:09.58, 1:43.62, 1:50.12, 1:36.45, 1:56.25, 1:59.10, 1:56.54, 1:51.90, 1:59.32, 1:44.36, 1:49.34, 1:49.98, 1:46.84, 2:02.10, 1:53.10, 2:12.56, 1:59.27, 2:06.48, 2:06.85, 1:39.25, 1:37.80, 1:47.51, 1:50.68, 1:42.88, 1:48.42, 1:58.25, 2:03.03, 2:01.82, 2:09.23, 2:03.51, 1:58.85, 1:53.89, 1:55.01, 2:05.99, 1:55.87, 1:56.42, 1:51.77, 2:03.35, 2:01.27, 2:05.32, 1:49.59, 1:48.87, 1:58.29


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 24, 2016)

Chance of making cutoff: 84%
Chance of sub-2 average, if there were no cutoff: 69.4%
Overall chance of sub-2 average: 64.7%


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 25, 2016)

DNF 9:23.67 PB BLD single off by a 1 edge 3cycle.
This is a thing now.


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 26, 2016)

here justin
Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-26
avg of 12: 2.868

Time List:
1. 2.384 R2 U2 F' U' F' U2 R F R'
2. 3.338 F2 U2 F R' U2 F U2 R2 U2
3. 3.736 U F' R2 U' F' R2 F R2 U
4. 2.952 R2 F2 U F' R' F' U2 R2 F2
5. 2.498 R U F U2 R' F' R' F U
6. (1.648) R U' R2 F2 U F R' F R2 U'
7. 3.552 F' R' U2 F' U' F2 U2 F' R2
8. (4.312) U2 F' R2 U F' U2 F2 U' R'
9. 3.208 F2 U F2 U' F2 R' U2 R U
10. 2.912 U F' U2 F2 U2 F' U' R2 U'
11. 1.832 R2 U2 F U' F2 U' F2 U' F'
12. 2.264 U F2 U F' R' U F' R2 U'

2x2 of course...
Edit: oops, just realized you wanted Ao50...

here's an Ao50 from the other day

avg of 50: 2.981


Spoiler



Time List:
1. 2.960 R' U R' F2 U2 F' U R2 U'
2. 2.711 F2 R' U F2 U' F R U2 F'
3. 2.759 U2 F R' F2 U' F2 U' R' U2
4. 3.482 F2 U R' U2 F R' U2 R U2
5. 3.433 R' U F' U' R2 F U2 F' U2
6. (1.769) U F' U' F R' U F U2 F2
7. 2.272 R2 F2 U' R' F' R2 U R U'
8. 2.274 R' U' R' U F2 U R2 U2 F
9. 2.673 U' F' R F' U2 F' R2 F2 U2
10. 2.752 R' F R' U2 R F' R U' F2
11. 2.841 R2 U2 F2 R' U' R U2 F' U'
12. 2.985 F U2 F U2 R F' U' F2 U2
13. 2.655 U' R U' R U R' U F U2
14. 3.561 R2 F2 R' U R2 U' F R' U'
15. 3.009 U2 F' U2 R' U2 F2 U R2 U'
16. 3.791 U F2 U' R F2 R' U' R' U'
17. 3.008 F2 U' R2 F' U F' R2 F' U2
18. 2.274 R' U' F2 R F' R F' U' F U
19. (1.825) R2 U2 F2 R U' F U2 R2 F'
20. 2.713 U2 R2 U' F R U R2 F' U'
21. 3.257 U2 F' R' F R' U2 R' F R2 U'
22. 2.298 R' F2 R F R' F2 U F' R' U'
23. 2.849 F' R2 F2 R' U' F2 R F U
24. 2.961 R U' R U2 R U2 R' F U
25. 2.757 R U F2 R2 U2 F' U' R U
26. 3.254 F' U' R F' R2 F' R' F2 R2 U
27. 2.967 F R2 U R2 U F' U F U2
28. 2.751 F2 U2 F U2 R2 U' R' F U'
29. 2.949 R F R2 F' R U2 R U2 R2
30. 3.279 R2 U F' U R U2 F' R U'
31. 2.793 R' F2 R F R2 U' R' F2 U'
32. 3.138 F' U2 R U2 R' F U' F2 R
33. 2.996 F' U' R2 F R' U F2 U F'
34. 3.401 U R F' R F' R' F2 R' U2
35. 3.410 U R F' R F' R2 F R' U
36. 2.689 U R' U R U' R2 F R F U'
37. 2.355 U' F R' U F R2 F2 U2 F'
38. (1.576) R' U2 R U2 F' R2 F R' U2
39. 2.848 F R U R' F U2 F' R F
40. 2.977 F2 R' U F2 U F2 U' R U'
41. 3.649 R' U2 F2 R U F2 R2 U R2
42. (4.369) F' R' F U' F' R2 U F' U'
43. 2.071 R' U F2 U' F R2 U2 R2 U2
44. 2.865 F' U2 R' U F' U2 F R F'
45. 3.848 F' U2 R F2 R' U R' F' U'
46. 3.994 F2 R U' F2 U F' R2 F2 U2
47. (4.123) F2 R' F' R2 U2 F' U' R2 F2
48. 3.970 F' U F' R' F2 R F2 U2 R'
49. (4.593) R2 U F U' R F' R2 F U2
50. 2.665 F2 R' U' F2 R F U2 F' R2 U2


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 26, 2016)

You win in 56% of trials, I win in 44%.


----------



## gateway cuber (Oct 3, 2016)

sad but happy too, I have like a 70% chance now...


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 3, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> sad but happy too, I have like a 70% chance now...


Brian Johnson has probably around a 70% chance of beating me
You have around a 60% chance of beating me
Blake Thompson has around a 30% chance of beating me
I haven't actually done an analysis, I'm just making up numbers, but given those numbers I have an 87.4% chance of podiuming (lol) and an 8.4% chance of winning wtf


----------



## kcl (Oct 3, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Brian Johnson has probably around a 70% chance of beating me
> You have around a 60% chance of beating me
> Blake Thompson has around a 30% chance of beating me
> I haven't actually done an analysis, I'm just making up numbers, but given those numbers I have an 87.4% chance of podiuming (lol) and an 8.4% chance of winning wtf




Hey guys, I just took an imaginary survey! 69% of the said nobody cares who podiums, 4.20% said that the useage of flawed statistics gave them cancer, and 26.8% asked why any of it it even matters when none of the fastest people are attending!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 3, 2016)

kclejeune said:


> Hey guys, I just took an imaginary survey! 69% of the said nobody cares who podiums, 4.20% said that the useage of flawed statistics gave them cancer, and 26.8% asked why any of it it even matters when none of the fastest people are attending!


best post of 2016

I'm interested in further research into how flawed statistics can cause cancer.


----------



## Blake4512 (Oct 3, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Blake Thompson has around a 30% chance of beating me



Lol.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 3, 2016)

Blake4512 said:


> Lol.


???

e: you do know I'm good at 2x2 now right? I average sub3 usually


----------



## kcl (Oct 3, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> ???
> 
> e: you do know I'm good at 2x2 now right? I average sub3 usually


Sub 3 != good

*Brian* is pretty much 100% faster than you. Just quit it with the precomp anticipation. Go to comps to have fun, stop worrying about if you're going to podium.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 3, 2016)

kclejeune said:


> Sub 3 != good
> 
> Blake is pretty much 100% faster than you. Just quit it with the precomp anticipation. Go to comps to have fun, stop worrying about if you're going to podium.


"Sub 3 != good" -Kennan
I consider 300th best in the world to be reasonably good. Maybe that's just me.
I would like to podium, but I don't actually care that much, you're assuming because I'm talking about it, I will be upset if I don't podium, which just isn't true. I'm just excited about it because it's a good chance to podium for the first time (not counting randomly being 3rd out of 4 in 7x7)

Also, just looking at his WCA profile he's like 0.2 seconds slower than me. He's probably a bit faster than me at home, but "100% faster than me" is an overstatement. If you want to dispute the exact chance that he beats me, then am I the one who cares too much?


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Oct 3, 2016)

Ohhhh but I have an average thats over a second faster so I obviously will beat you.

I only practice 2x2 ever.


----------



## kcl (Oct 3, 2016)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Ohhhh but I have an average thats over a second faster so I obviously will beat you.
> 
> I only practice 2x2 ever.


wait aren't you guy that made finals at nationals?!!!


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 3, 2016)

There's an 8000% chance that I will win 2x2.


----------



## gateway cuber (Oct 3, 2016)

lol to the past like 10 posts...


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 3, 2016)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Ohhhh but I have an average thats over a second faster so I obviously will beat you.
> 
> I only practice 2x2 ever.


my 3x3 single is 9.38 so I'll probably win 3x3 too
#logic


Kit Clement said:


> There's an 8000% chance that I will win 2x2.


I know you guys are making fun of how I pulled numbers out of thin air but seriously I was just getting a rough idea lol


gateway cuber said:


> lol to the past like 10 posts...


yes


----------



## kcl (Oct 3, 2016)

Ok to be fair I meant Brian not Blake


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 4, 2016)

hey I updated the JTCSheet thing lookie
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...7MEZzCfDVnpbWBxzei3lKaPSuU/edit#gid=398112305

obviously this can be very volatile, especially the 2x2 one, but if you're too lazy to look at the link then here:

3x3:
1: Blake Thompson, 9.40
2: David Nguyen, 10.30
3: John Brechon, 10.98

2x2:
1: Brian Johnson, 2.83
2: Blake Thompson, 3.25
3: Walker Welch, 3.48

3x3 one looks reasonable, 2x2 one is complete BS

side note: I'm 9th and 6th in 2x2 and 3x3 respectively. 9-6=3, and 3x3=9. 9x6 is the number of stickers on a 3x3 rubik's cube. When did Rubik invent the cube? 1974. In binary, that's 11110110110. That's 3 zeros. Do you guys honestly think this is all a coincidence?

Edit:
I made a PICKEMZZZZ
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSdSgiBH6OQG8vD22G2QNttEAInW9piynYr7o1qYTQXxaOVnxg/viewform

btw in case you didn't know this idea comes from here: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...th-prizes-blake-thompson-wins-season-2.56588/


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 5, 2016)

Good luck beating me in 2x2 and 3x3, Justin.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 5, 2016)

Rubiks560 said:


> Good luck beating me in 2x2 and 3x3, Justin.


lol you weren't on the registration list for a few days and you are now again (???)
1. I'm not beating you in 2x2.
2. Remember this? Granted, that was a fluke, so
3. I'm not beating you in 3x3.


I just realized that I over-analyze my upcoming competitions.


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 5, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I just realized that I over-analyze my upcoming competitions.


Yeah, no kidding.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 5, 2016)

GenTheThief said:


> Yeah, no kidding.


Yeah, I'm a big n00b. Who is the fastest n00b? Does anyone know?


----------



## Knut (Oct 5, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Yeah, I'm a big n00b. Who is the fastest n00b? Does anyone know?


Chris. He's a pro n00b.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 5, 2016)

Knut said:


> Chris. He's a pro n00b.


Chris is easily the fastest nub. I just wonder who the fastest n00b is.


----------



## aybuck37 (Oct 5, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Chris is easily the fastest nub. I just wonder who the fastest n00b is.


Hey did you ever find a venue for St. Louis?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 5, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> Hey did you ever find a venue for St. Louis?


*sigh* I keep forgetting to ask my mom to check when the one I'm looking at is available, and she has to check because she needs a WUSTL login to see


----------



## aybuck37 (Oct 6, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> *sigh* I keep forgetting to ask my mom to check when the one I'm looking at is available, and she has to check because she needs a WUSTL login to see


Haha you're good. Hope this comp really happens


----------



## gateway cuber (Oct 6, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> *sigh* I keep forgetting to ask my mom to check when the one I'm looking at is available, and she has to check because she needs a WUSTL login to see


C'mon we really want this comp Justin... No pressure


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 6, 2016)

but yeah it's only 2 days away - I am super hyped


----------



## gateway cuber (Oct 6, 2016)

final goals

3x3 lol
just sub 15 at this point... sigh...

2x2
sub 3 avg?
no sup-4 singles
top 5

4x4
sub-1:10 average
sub-1:05 sniggle

squan
don't pop
don't get parity
stay sub 1

yeah here's how 3x3's been going lately...
Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-6
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 10.75
worst: 14.98

mean of 3
current: 13.46 (σ = 1.02)
best: 13.04 (σ = 0.68)

avg of 5
current: 13.13 (σ = 0.81)
best: 13.04 (σ = 0.68)

avg of 12
current: 13.74 (σ = 0.88)
best: 13.74 (σ = 0.88)

Average: 13.74 (σ = 0.88)
Mean: 13.59

Time List:
1. 10.75 
2. 14.44 
3. 14.76 
4. 14.26 
5. 14.40 
6. 14.98 
7. 13.67 
8. 12.32 
9. 13.11 
10. 13.95 
11. 12.29 
12. 14.15


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 6, 2016)

why are there so many trolls in my pickem thing :3

there's only 3 serious responses, and one of those was only half serious - they put Kit Clement, Kennan Lejeune, and Jayden Mcneill for 3x3 1st, 2nd, and honorable mention, none of whom are actually going, and me for 3rd, even though that isn't happening

and now someone thinks I will get 1st, 2nd, 3rd, and honorable mention in 3x3 (which of course will happen) and nothing for anything else

Can't tell if there are lots of trolls or one person responding lots of times


----------



## gateway cuber (Oct 6, 2016)

I put a serious response...


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 7, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> I put a serious response...


I know you did, and I also responded (just so there's a chance I don't have to give someone a gift card :3) but right now it looks like we're the only 2 people xD

also peeps here's the link to the Pick'em again
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSdSgiBH6OQG8vD22G2QNttEAInW9piynYr7o1qYTQXxaOVnxg/viewform
Pick'ems is not my original idea in case anyone didn't know that - it was Corey Sakowski's idea


----------



## biscuit (Oct 7, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I know you did, and I also responded (just so there's a chance I don't have to give someone a gift card :3) but right now it looks like we're the only 2 people xD
> 
> also peeps here's the link to the Pick'em again
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSdSgiBH6OQG8vD22G2QNttEAInW9piynYr7o1qYTQXxaOVnxg/viewform
> Pick'ems is not my original idea in case anyone didn't know that - it was Corey Sakowski's idea



That $10 gift card made me actually try... If I win I'll have $15 combined in giftcards, so maybe I can finally get a squan or valk. Or maybe trade it for a clock at Lawrence. We'll see!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 7, 2016)

lol a lot of people put things like "[email protected]" for their email

well if this can happen on saturday I might actually podium xD
Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-6
avg of 5: 9.96

Time List:
1. (11.57) F' L2 F2 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D' L F' R2 U B R B' R U' 
2. 9.94 R2 B2 F' D2 L2 U2 L2 F' R2 F' L2 D' L F' R' U B' D' U2 L U 
3. 10.09 U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D L2 F2 U' L2 F2 R B2 L B2 U B' F' D R2 F' 
4. 9.85 R2 U B2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 L2 R2 D2 L D F' U2 L2 F U F R' B2 
5. (9.03) R2 B2 D' L2 U' L2 R2 D U2 B2 L' F' U2 B F2 L U2 B R'


----------



## aybuck37 (Oct 7, 2016)

OOoooo I'm going to do a serious response. Even though I'm not going...


----------



## biscuit (Oct 7, 2016)

So I totally screwed up my 5x5 picks. If ire pick later today, would you edit my entry for me?


----------



## aybuck37 (Oct 7, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> w


Wait Justin did you make it?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 7, 2016)

biscuit said:


> So I totally screwed up my 5x5 picks. If ire pick later today, would you edit my entry for me?


Sure. You can edit your entry at any time, just make sure to let me know and I won't count the first one and only the second one.


aybuck37 said:


> Wait Justin did you make it?


the Pick'em? Yee.


----------



## biscuit (Oct 7, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Sure. You can edit your entry at any time, just make sure to let me know and I won't count the first one and only the second one.
> 
> the Pick'em? Yee.



Are you saying re-submit everything? I didn't write down my picks, and I'd have to go through everything again (took me a while, Wasn't just picking off the top of my head)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 7, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Are you saying re-submit everything? I didn't write down my picks, and I'd have to go through everything again (took me a while, Wasn't just picking off the top of my head)


I'd prioritize your second input, i.e. if you put Feliks Zemdegs for 1st place, Barack Obama for 2nd place, and no one for 3rd place, and then the next time put no one for 1st place, Neil Armstrong for 2nd place, and My Pet Cat for 3rd place, then your final answer would be Feliks Zemdegs for 1st place, Neil Armstrong for 2nd place, and My Pet Cat for 3rd place.


----------



## aybuck37 (Oct 7, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> HYPEHYPEHYPEHYPEHYPE ONLY 1 DAY
> GOALS


Hahaha HYPE!! Did you see my 3x3 comment on my pick'em


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 8, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> Hahaha HYPE!! Did you see my 3x3 comment on my pick'em


lel yeah I did, but I think you believe in me way more than I do... if you put honorable mention for me that would be a lot more achievable, but 2nd will be hard unless I get a sub-10 avg.

well anyway I'm here in Dixon. Is anyone else staying at the Magnuson Hotel? Just wondering :33333

So... good luck everyone! I'm wearing a black hoodie (and if I decide to take that off I'll be wearing a US Nats 2016 shirt) and I'll probably find a seat that's not in the middle of the crowd :3


----------



## aybuck37 (Oct 8, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> So... good luck everyone! I'm wearing a black hoodie (and if I decide to take that off I'll be wearing a US Nats 2016 shirt) and I'll probably find a seat that's not in the middle of the crowd :3


Hey! How did it go


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 8, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> Hey! How did it go


I'm in the finals waiting room ATM :3
There was a 6 move scramble in the 2x2 finals, but I didn't see it and was 4th place lol
I have this amazing ability to place 4th

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk

3x3: sub 11 avg *10.95, 10.98*, maybe comp PR if I'm lucky, mid 9 single *9.56*, top 5 is good *4th*
2x2: sub 3 avg *2.85 (MO SR)*, podium *should have*, WR single *lol*
OH: sub 30 avg *28.xx*, sub 27 single *23.xx*
BLD: success??? *lol*
6x6: sub 4 single, make cutoff if they raise it to 4 minutes :3 *4:11.xx so no *
Mega: Sub 2:15 single would be nice, probably won't make the cut *lolwut I made the cut hey that rhymes*
few other observations:
1. Carter can't a Rubik's cube in competition (what happened???)
2. There was a 6 move 2x2 solution in the finals, which obviously I didn't see
3. Waiting in the kitchen for finals was kinda intense... I felt like I was one of the slower people there but ended up 4th, so not bad
4. 5x5 team factory solves are fun Jared
5. Megaminx is a weird event
6. The solving area was significantly colder than the audience area
7. I like head-to-head 3x3 finals
8. They should have done head-to-head 2x2 finals, because then I would have been third probably idk
9. Comp venues should really have WiFi
10. Don't go like 10 miles out of the way to get dinner at a Panera
11. The STL skyline looks cool from across the Mississippi River you guys should be jealous
12. I am not able to get 8s in comp for some reason

And also...


JustinTimeCuber said:


> Blake Thompson has around a 30% chance of beating me





Blake4512 said:


> Lol.


Lol right back at you Blake


e: one other thing- being in the back room with the other finalists made me feel like I'm in the fazt kidz klub lol


----------



## gateway cuber (Oct 10, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Carter can't a Rubik's cube in competition (what happened???)


Migraine + pressure + DNFing a 12 = bad average in 3x3
Bad CLLs + Overconfidence + nosey Judges + Accidental EG-2 face + a plus 2 = the true cringiest 2x2 average you will ever see.

But despite this I had a blast, + we got to go to Giordano's that night for my B-Day and a got a bunch of free cubes (via cheap trades and stuff)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 10, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> Migraine + pressure + DNFing a 12 = bad average in 3x3
> Bad CLLs + Overconfidence + nosey Judges + Accidental EG-2 face + a plus 2 = the true cringiest 2x2 average you will ever see.
> 
> But despite this I had a blast, + we got to go to Giordano's that night for my B-Day and a got a bunch of free cubes (via cheap trades and stuff)


nosey judges???


----------



## gateway cuber (Oct 10, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> nosey judges???


yes! this dude was like what do you average at home? what do you average at comp? the last kid got an LL skip on this scramble. Another guy got a 2.something on this scramble are you under pressure is this your first official solve? are you ready? are you ready? are you ready? are you ready? GO! this happened twice.. So what are the results for the pick'em


----------



## aybuck37 (Oct 10, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> we got to go to Giordano's that night for my B-Day )


Happy birthday!


----------



## Knut (Oct 10, 2016)

Knut said:


> Goals:
> 3x3: sub-14 avg, sub-13 single, make second round (not sure how many they're advancing though, so that could change)
> OH: sub-30 avg, sub-27 single
> 2x2: Don't suck.


R.I.P. sub-14 avg... I didn't even get sub-15.  But then I went home and got 13.34 avg of 50 and this, so I don't know what to think. XP Still made second round no problem.
I did get a nice OH avg (29.42) and a couple sub-27 singles though, and 2x2 didn't suck.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 13, 2016)

The winner of the pickem has a name 4 syllables long that starts with "ga" and ends with "er", who also happens to live in a metro area containing parts of Missouri. His world ranking in 2x2 average is significantly better than in 3x3 average. Go figgr it out, I will post the link to the spreadsheet when I feel like it :3


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 13, 2016)

Hmm. I can't seem to do well in 3x3. Overall, I did kinda well I guess.

3x3 just hoping for a 17 average, if I feel good maybe a 15 cause its not that hard *LOL NO 20.02 Average R2 cutoff was sub20 but a 16.03 comp rec that should have been my average*
2x2 finish U and L CLL sets and then just a sub-5, maybe 4.5. I just cant do very well in comp *4.97 R1 average, R2 5.41 Fail*
OH plz sub23 average its not that hard I have an ao100 faster than my official time. sub-19 single would be cool, but plain sub-20 would also be nice.* No sub23, but 23.81, which, compared to how I've done, is acceptable. R2 had a 25.35 average*
I need to make 2nd round in these three events, mega I might not get an average in. *WHOOO pure sub2 and a 1:42.82 single*

everything else is a lolz to me
6x6 maybe sub 5 *4:48.77 single 2nd to last non-dnf result*
BLD I'll cram practice in during the car ride and have never had a success. hoping for sub10. it be fun though, so maybe i'll practice more *OH ****! 2 SUCCESSES 6:34.22 and 9:16.25 ran out of time for the last solve. lol only Brandon got 2 successes*
Sq1 I forgot how to do parity ohwel *n/a*
4x4 no more practice i think i went back to 1:30 *n/a*
5x5 is kinda fun so maybe sub2:30 if I practice *n/a*

I only care about 5 events, and 4 of them are being done. I wish they had Feet so I could get a sub1.


----------



## biscuit (Oct 13, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> The winner of the pickem has a name 4 syllables long that starts with "ga" and ends with "er", who also happens to live in a metro area containing parts of Missouri. His world ranking in 2x2 average is significantly better than in 3x3 average. Go figgr it out, I will post the link to the spreadsheet when I feel like it :3



Ah. Ye. Boy.

It took me like two hours (though I was watching a baseball game at the same time) but it paid off! Basically I studied trends. Yay!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 13, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Ah. Ye. Boy.
> 
> It took me like two hours (though I was watching a baseball game at the same time) but it paid off! Basically I studied trends. Yay!


are you SURE about that...


----------



## gateway cuber (Oct 13, 2016)

congratulations mr weeeebster.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 13, 2016)

no one has figured out what I did yet :3


----------



## biscuit (Oct 13, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> are you SURE about that...



Pretty sure.


----------



## gateway cuber (Oct 13, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> no one has figured out what I did yet :3


say wut?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 13, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> say wut?


depends on whether you mean actual name or speedsolving.com name
"*Ga*rrett Webst*er*"
Gar-rett-web-ster
Lives in the Kansas City metro area
World ranking in 3x3/2x2 is 5623/2037
"*ga*teway cub*er*"
gate-way-cu-ber"
Lives in the St. Louis metro area
World ranking in 3x3/2x2 is 17760/8823

lol


----------



## gateway cuber (Oct 13, 2016)

ooooooh, so who is it the suspense is killing me


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 13, 2016)

jokes aside, garrett won
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...xuK9dS0vRm7mBJPkVQ-EyZ3Dk/edit#gid=2014532412

I'll send you the gift card in the next few days when I get around to it


----------



## RennuR (Dec 11, 2016)

Please tell me they are doing dixon winter this year again!?! I dont see it on the WCA website, I would love to go to that one. I know it happened last year, but this would be my first comp lol. 

Does anyone know if they are?


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Dec 11, 2016)

RennuR said:


> Please tell me they are doing dixon winter this year again!?! I dont see it on the WCA website, I would love to go to that one. I know it happened last year, but this would be my first comp lol.
> 
> Does anyone know if they are?


They will probably do a Dixon Spring and Summer


----------



## aybuck37 (Dec 11, 2016)

TheRubiksCombo said:


> They will probably do a Dixon Spring and Summer


If they do do it good luck everyone lol


----------



## RennuR (Dec 11, 2016)

Yeah ik they do spring and summer, but they did winter last year, and I hope they do it again lol


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 11, 2016)

Well, for those who stayed till the end, John announced that there would be another one in the spring.
IDK when, but I assume it should be announced sometime late winter/early spring.


----------



## RennuR (Dec 13, 2016)

GenTheThief said:


> Well, for those who stayed till the end, John announced that there would be another one in the spring.
> IDK when, but I assume it should be announced sometime late winter/early spring.



Convince winter lol


----------

